# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Chronische Postpunctie hoofdpijn

## EPO73

Hallo,
Ik ben een gelukkig getrouwde moeder van 40 met 3 puberdochters. Ik heb nu 1,5 jaar een chronische postpunctie hoofdpijn tgv een lek van hersenvocht na een spinale verdoving. Behandeling: 3x bloodpatch, 3x MRI-scan, lumbaalpunctie, 5 soorten medicatie, craniosacraal therapie, bioresonantie, proefblokkade van achterhoofdszenuwen en tot nu toe allemaal nauwelijks tot geen effect! Volg ook een revalidatietraject bij Topcare in Blerick met resultaat na 8 weken van: conditieverbetering, acceptatie van klachten, innerlijke ontspanning maar geen verbeteringvan pijnen andere klachten, zoals duizelig, dubbelzien, moeite met focussen, concentratieproblemen. Nog 8 weken en hopelijk dan wel meer verbetering. Werkopbouw heel moeizaam.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo EPO73, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat een behandelingen heb je al gehad. Jammer dat tot nu toe niet zoveel heeft geholpen. Veel sterkte gewenst en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

